# Its happening: welcome to BARTER TOWN



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

http://www.thedaily.com/page/2012/03/12/031212-news-tide-theft-1-4/

The black market is beginning. Sure, blame it on the drugs, but the fact of the matter is that inflation is making it easier to trade this "liquid gold" for drugs than greenbacks. And what's the liquid Gold this article is talking about? No not oil or even Gas, its TIDE liquid detergent.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

Its strange that druggies see so clearly what most sheeple, i.e. working stiffs, can't. I guess we all have our own drug, for some its white powder, for others its green cotton, both will kill you in large dosages, but you can't tell that to an addict.


----------



## Rachel (Mar 5, 2012)

Dang. Prob should stock up on washing soda and borax...makes a great homemade laundry detergent.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

[email protected] runs Bartertown.
I'm set.

The mud wogs are stealing it to make napalm.the revolution is coming, buy ammo now!


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Rachel said:


> Dang. Prob should stock up on washing soda and borax...makes a great homemade laundry detergent.


I think thats a GREAT idea!


----------



## OdieB (Mar 18, 2012)

OK.. . . . . call me naive, but are you serious about the TIDE liquid detergent? I know it COSTS an arm and a leg, but as a barter item why is it really better? -OdieB


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

OdieB said:


> OK.. . . . . call me naive, but are you serious about the TIDE liquid detergent? I know it COSTS an arm and a leg, but as a barter item why is it really better? -OdieB


perception will override reality every time


----------

